# Matagorda



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

Fishing remains great in the Matagorda area whether you're throwing artificial lures or live bait. Capt Chris and Texas Boys Outdoors Roy Crush had a great day yesterday catching some solid fish. Fishing will continue to only get better as fall nearly approaches.

We have some dates available.

Capt Trey Prye
281.702.0490
www.Captaintreyprye.com


----------



## shane.shipman.72 (Jul 29, 2017)

Nice!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------

